# How high can giant breed rabbits jump?



## bunfoo (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right section for this. 

My Bunbun is a dwarf rabbit and only about three pounds, but he can jump pretty high. I was just curious, how high can giant breed rabbits jump? Do you keep them in a cage or in a room of their own  I'm just fascinated by these huge rabbits!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 11, 2010)

When Nyx was smaller she'd jump over the baby gate to go outside if we were using it to keep the dogs inside with the back door open. 

Not sure if she would do it again - I suspect she would and she's probably about 15 pounds.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 11, 2010)

My Lillian is a Giant Angora (about 10 pounds). I do agility with her and she can do 5-6 poles. I am not sure of the exact height, but I think it is over 12 inches. My avatar has a pic of her attempting 6 and knocking 1 down. She has jumped the 14 inch NIC grids, but that was on to a crate, so not really over it. 
The larger breeds can't jump as high as the smaller ones, but they can still jump. I had the buns doing a long jump today and Lillian was doing 5-6 poles while Penelope did 8 and Korr did 7. The poles are spaced 4 inches apart.


----------



## bunfoo (Jan 11, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> My Lillian is a Giant Angora (about 10 pounds). I do agility with her and she can do 5-6 poles. I am not sure of the exact height, but I think it is over 12 inches. My avatar has a pic of her attempting 6 and knocking 1 down. She has jumped the 14 inch NIC grids, but that was on to a crate, so not really over it.
> The larger breeds can't jump as high as the smaller ones, but they can still jump. I had the buns doing a long jump today and Lillian was doing 5-6 poles while Penelope did 8 and Korr did 7. The poles are spaced 4 inches apart.



Oh, okay! I figured because they were larger they would jump even higher, like super bunnies. lol. I love your agility pics 



TinysMom- A baby gate is pretty high though! 15 poundssounds huge to me, I wish I could see that in person. I can just imagine what my chihuahuas would do if they saw a bunny that size


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Jan 12, 2010)

We have a twelve pound Flemish Giant/New Zeland cross. She can jump at least three feet high to land in the hay bin when the closet is open. Nothing else to jump on first.
When building a pen for her had to make it at least four feet tall to keep her in. Don't know how she does it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 12, 2010)

My Flemmie Jay Jay can clear 2 NIC panels high with no problems...I bet he is around 11-12 lbs


----------

